# CHECK This 1 OUT.......



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/grd/4893429776.html A Fancy EURO Model TORO.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wonder if the bucket extension was/is an option?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Wonder if the bucket extension was/is an option?


 some one welded it on there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Makes you want to order the labels and double the price of a "plain" American model.

Saw that ad and was looking for something cool that the European model was fitted with, just the stickers 

Funny they don't say it's "right hand drive"


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Makes you want to order the labels and double the price of a "plain" American model.
> 
> Saw that ad and was looking for something cool that the European model was fitted with, just the stickers
> 
> Funny they don't say it's "right hand drive"


I have an 824 in my garage that I am selling and I was thinking the same thing about re stickering it.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

dad had this same model…labels in English though. very dependable machine but asking price way high imho for a 30+ year old rig


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

with the bucket extension its different form other 38085's


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Toro Model 824 Snow Blower 8HP 24" Unique Euro Model A Fancy EURO Model TORO.


 
that looks like a substantial machine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess I should really look at the pics. before I run my big mouth. looks like it is written in FRENCH.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Na, that's some sort of Scandinavian language. My guess, Norwegian.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*are my eyes seeing things*

Did anyone else spot the chains? I sold one like this, earlier this year for $175.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's in Norwegian and Swedish. A true Scandinavian model built for European snow.
.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Euro model for Euro snow? 

So this particular Toro essentially debates whether or not it will blow snow, then has a sit down with other snowblowers from neighboring countries to discuss it and get their approval, then tries to figure out ways for the snow not to be offended because of religious beliefs and finally motions a general vote on whether or not the snow shall be blown... by which time it's spring and the snow is already melted!

The EU: always a laugh!


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

762mm said:


> Euro model for Euro snow?
> 
> So this particular Toro essentially debates whether or not it will blow snow, then has a sit down with other snowblowers from neighboring countries to discuss it and get their approval, then tries to figure out ways for the snow not to be offended because of religious beliefs and finally motions a general vote on whether or not the snow shall be blown...


Isn't this how WW1 started?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

time2time said:


> Isn't this how WW1 started?


Nah, that was a dispute about the Austrian-Hungarian empire.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thought I would drop in a picture.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

Slap on a "Volvo" sticker on that engine and some sucker will buy it for twice the asking price. Maybe even three times if it's some douche from a place like NYC!

Volvo... the MANLIEST machines in the the Big City and suburbs!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's still available for only $299 in Eau Claire, WI

Could get the same machine without the stickers for 100-150 around here.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Where's it say dial 1 for English?


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I guess I should really look at the pics. before I run my big mouth. looks like it is written in FRENCH.


Je parle français et ce ne est pas français

it's not french...


----------



## Baziboune (Mar 26, 2015)

Héhé TheSuMofGoD, j'étais sur le point d'écrire la même chose ;-)


----------

